# What have you found under the seats?



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Apart from the usual items such as: coins, parking tickets, Mc D's fries, M&M's and a bottle of stale water, what have you found under the seats?
A customer once complaid about a strange noise that she heard whilst going over speed bumps or down pot holes in her old E30 BMW, so I investigated. After some seat manovering and getting stuck upside down in the footwell I pulled out a dirty white cardboard box, as I lifted it up from its under seat tomb it did indeed make an odd sound. I cautiously opened the box, in side where a pair of salt and pepper shakers, the pepper was in the shape of a rotund chef with traditional white hat and striped apron, the salt was of a women of the same proportions. As you tilted the chef he began to sneeze "aaaa a-choo" and as you tilted the women she said "bless you". When delivering the car back to the customer I presented her with her long lost items, she opened the box, took them out, they both performed their acts, she looked at me "they are not mine!" she said, I expained they were making the noise in her car, she thrust them back at me, "keep them" she said, "I've owned the car from new ('83 BMW E30), they are not mine". I took them home and later hid them in a friends car, kept him guessing what the sound was for a couple of weeks :wall::thumb: I've repatriated many lost items over the years from money to sunglasses, been given some items back saying they weren't theirs these include, a carbon-fibre Mont Blanc fountain pen and a gold DuPont lighter as well as the shakers


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Half a bloody Labrador, overtime she moults!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I found a snap on led p7 when I bought the old golf, as you can imagine it made my day :lol:


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Best I've found was a McDonald's burger, just the burger no bun. The mrs had a mouthful after I found that under my passenger seat!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

When I worked for BMW I found something that had been there for so long it wasnt even recognisable. I had pulled the seats forward to clean the back of the car and seen a brownish object under the passenger seat. I didnt know what it was, so wearing gloves I gave it a poke to see if it was hard or soft. The outside was like a thin layer of skin and the inside seemed to wobble like jelly, a bit like a large water balloon. I didnt fancy trying to pick it up so got the hoover and stuck it on it, the noise it made as it was sucked up was disgusting, kind of like a slurping noise.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Crispo said:


> Best I've found was a McDonald's burger, just the burger no bun. The mrs had a mouthful after I found that under my passenger seat!


Christ she must have been hungry :lol::lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I found carpet under the seats of my car......:tumbleweed:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

An Audi A3 my missus had went in for a service at Audi, a week later I was washing it and cleaning the interior, when I discovered an Audi marked fault code reader down the side of the passenger seat.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've found CDs behind the dashboard of one car I owned that had gone through the glovebox. They weren't to my taste so I handed them back to the previous owner. Weren't theirs either!

Best find I've had under my seats was a bag of Malteasers. 



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

today I found a strawberry.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

A ratchet after it had been into merc for service. Needless to say it disappeared...


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've not found much but my dad (also a valeter ) has found bundles of cash and a large bag of dope in a doctors car:doublesho


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

when my dad had his car the salesman said he lost his bag of money he used to buy lottery tickets, I found it when I cleaned inside under the seatbelt thing with 30 quid in


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Jim Morrison, Lord Lucan and Elvis


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I'n my calibra, not long after i bought it, when i was hoovering it out, the hoover caught on something under the passenger seat.....a mouldy kiwi fruit!! (Vomit)....my car had supposedly been valeted before i bought it....hmm>

Found a few things in my Dad's car when it has come back from garages for service etc....found a trim removal tool, a decent screwdriver, spider wheel brace (how they didnt notice that i'll never know) and a smart alloy LED torch.....non of these were returned


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Over the years I have found some amazing things under car seats.
We had a young woman come to us for a valet and at the time she arranged for us to do her car once a fortnight. After we found a pair of her dirty knickers under the passenger seat we never saw her again! Perhaps we shouldn't have handed them back to her?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

CleanMe said:


> Over the years I have found some amazing things under car seats.
> We had a young woman come to us for a valet and at the time she arranged for us to do her car once a fortnight. After we found a pair of her dirty knickers under the passenger seat we never saw her again! Perhaps we shouldn't have handed them back to her?


Was she fit? lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah she was ok,lol


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Did u wash them?


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Tampon in a lap dancers car, porno mag in a clio and lots of decomposing fruit in a take away owners car


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

A GOLD DUPONT LIGHTER!!!!

Thats it, Im going fishing down the backs of the seats in all the cars Im in!!!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Found my digi camera under my front seats last month, date dthe loss to a holiday with my kids almost 2 years ago.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

JasonPD said:


> Tampon in a lap dancers car, porno mag in a clio and lots of decomposing fruit in a take away owners car


Haha a actually found a porno mag in a truck cab I was Valeting a couple of weeks ago, Mayfair I believe


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Crispo said:


> Best I've found was a McDonald's burger, just the burger no bun. The mrs had a mouthful after I found that under my passenger seat!


Cant believe she would even take a bite of it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Brother in laws car house and work keys, over a month after he 'misplaced' them, he checked the car twice at the time, yet my Hoover sucked them out all that time later. Was costly for him, funny now tho


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

SOmeone else's car key after it had been to the garage for a service.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

All sorts. Money, hay, dog hair, keys, empty drinks cans/sweet wrappers, CD's...the usual.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought an a3 last year from an auction & found some male condoms under the seat.
Sold the car 3 days later.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Doing a customers car I found a pair of boxers and tube of durex play lube lol


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

ive only ever cleaned family cars so nothing unusual found by myself. Mates of mine have found: condoms in the back of his mums car, assorted lingerie, reciepts for unusual shopping lists (durex XL, 5 teaspoons, a cheap set of drill bits and a bunch of grapes). Not that i left them there or anything, although I did once fall out of a window and lose a memory stick that i found in a friends glove box 2 years later.


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Some of mine include £10, week old vomit! , couple of lobster claws, a mercedes key in a fiesta and a sat nav!


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

In my last car, leon cupra, i found a 1st generation ipod nano, apple did a recall on them and i now have a shiny new 6th gen nano!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gingerbug224 said:


> In my last car, leon cupra, i found a 1st generation ipod nano, apple did a recall on them and i now have a shiny new 6th gen nano!!!


Although I didn't find it under my seat, I had a 1st gen nano that got swapped for a new one as well! 

Nothing was wrong with the old one though, but I didn't say no! :lol:


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

well when i worked as a valeter at my local ford dealer i found under a rountine service clean focus seat a £50 note and a hot of injection needles as the driver was a diabetic and just seemed to toss them anywhere glad i checked before puting my hands around the car in case i got stabbed


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

gregb said:


> Christ she must have been hungry :lol::lol:


Well she didn't fill up on burger :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Wasnt under the seats but I was raking for something in the glovebox from the passengers side of my own car one day when I discovered I had a CD autochanger in there. Only had the car for 18 months before then and had never noticed :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dildo's!! ..... owner was an ann summers rep lol.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> Dildo's!! ..... owner was an ann summers rep lol.


I didn't find one in a car but I found one in the house I bought... and I saw the previous owner *shudder*

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandanRacing (Mar 6, 2012)

Two small dead lizards and a couple hundred dead bees, found in my volvo 245 last owner used it as transport back and forth to his beefarm.. oh and i also found his spare key to the beefarm, he was very happy to get it back

The wierdest place i have found something was in the tube that air goes to the back floor in an volvo 745, found an screwdriver in it:lol:

//Andreas


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I remember reading a detail on here where someone had found a dead rat under a seat in a Ferrari!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

sirkuk said:


> and I saw the previous owner *shudder*


Did you really buy a house...or were you just peeping through her curtains? :lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I really did buy a house. I had a set of spark plug leads under a chest of drawers in the bedroom (as you do) the previous owner left in the house so I reach under to put in the shed and my hand lands on a box. Turns out to be a rampant rabbit so I strut downstairs to the Mrs to ask her about the new addition. Not hers (she's not shy)! Anyway, previous owner was in her 60s....

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

sirkuk said:


> I really did buy a house. I had a set of spark plug leads under a chest of drawers in the bedroom (as you do) the previous owner left in the house so I reach under to put in the shed and my hand lands on a box. Turns out to be a rampant rabbit so I strut downstairs to the Mrs to ask her about the new addition. Not hers (she's not shy)! Anyway, previous owner was in her 60s....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Haha that just reminded me of one time I stayed in a hotel, I noticed the top of a box sticking out on top of the wardrobe so I went to investigate and found an empty 'Dolly the doinking sheep' box. eeeek :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive only had my 407 just over a year.Had a good rummage about in it not long after getting it to properly clean it and look for things to moan about.
I found some chewed gum,£3.20 in silver and pound coins and one of those styrofoam toy aeroplanes with a propeller on?!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I bet there's so much stuff that goes behind the center console and dashboard that's never recovered. Like I said, I found some CDs being my dashboard and my other halves Yaris is awful for it. If you put spare change in the pockets in the front pockets on the dash, it has a tendency to disappear. Got locked out of the house one day when the house key fell into the center console. Spent a silly amount of time looking for it as we had no idea where it was. Got tools out and started to take the interior apart and luckily it was under the center console.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Bradley said:


> Apart from the usual items such as: coins, parking tickets, Mc D's fries, M&M's and a bottle of stale water, what have you found under the seats?
> A customer once complaid about a strange noise that she heard whilst going over speed bumps or down pot holes in her old E30 BMW, so I investigated. After some seat manovering and getting stuck upside down in the footwell I pulled out a dirty white cardboard box, as I lifted it up from its under seat tomb it did indeed make an odd sound. I cautiously opened the box, in side where a pair of salt and pepper shakers, the pepper was in the shape of a rotund chef with traditional white hat and striped apron, the salt was of a women of the same proportions. As you tilted the chef he began to sneeze "aaaa a-choo" and as you tilted the women she said "bless you". When delivering the car back to the customer I presented her with her long lost items, she opened the box, took them out, they both performed their acts, she looked at me "they are not mine!" she said, I expained they were making the noise in her car, she thrust them back at me, "keep them" she said, "I've owned the car from new ('83 BMW E30), they are not mine". I took them home and later hid them in a friends car, kept him guessing what the sound was for a couple of weeks :wall::thumb: I've repatriated many lost items over the years from money to sunglasses, been given some items back saying they weren't theirs these include, a carbon-fibre Mont Blanc fountain pen and a gold DuPont lighter as well as the shakers


Where these the culprits:lol:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

a few weeks ago i found a needle below a seat, Other things i have found included money, condoms, lingerie, a sex toy, weird pictures the list goes on


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Found a spliff in behind the steering wheel and a bag of white powder in a Clio my mate had just bought, also found a rotten apple with a sock stuck to it in my old corsa when I bought it


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

in one car i did recently for a mate i found the following, 7 mobile car chargers,13 biro`s, half a tuna, sweetcorn mayo sandwich ( ah thats what the smell is ) £7 in change and a mouldy milkshake,boiled sweets fused to the rear mats .....the smell inside i am told was "interesting" i wasnt worried, had a cold so could`n`t smell a thing !:lol::lol:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

I detailed a car last week and found a plate of half eaten chinese (still on the plate) and some nail clippings!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

age 555 said:


> in one car i did recently for a mate i found the following, 7 mobile car chargers,13 biro`s, half a tuna, sweetcorn mayo sandwich ( ah thats what the smell is ) £7 in change and a mouldy milkshake,boiled sweets fused to the rear mats .....the smell inside i am told was "interesting" i wasnt worried, had a cold so could`n`t smell a thing !:lol::lol:


Just as well really... Think the smell of stale tuna wud make my chuck me guts up :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Drugs! I got a my old Dr`s car years ago, it was a moving Chemist


----------

